# [Clavier/X11] alt gr/drive radeon fonctionne pas (résolue)

## Watchwolf

hello, je suis tout nouveau sur Gentoo (mais pas sur Linux)

je vient de Ubuntu Edgy est serieusement, Gentoo est beaucoup plus rapide que Egdy ! Et ceci malgr le fait que j'ai utilis les binaires du live cd poru l'installation (pas envie de passer des heures a attendre).

Par contre je rencontre un probleme. Tout d'abord je garde mon systeme en anglais, pas envie du fr  :Wink: 

Mon probleme se pose au niveau de la touche "alt gr" qui ne fonctionne pas. Apres quelque recherche j'ai trouve cette commande:

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr-latin9

Error loading new keyboard description

```

J'en conclue que soit il manque des fichiers, soit ils ne sont pas au bon endroit. 

Quels sont les noms des fichiers des layouts ? (pour que je puisse faire une recherche sur / ), quel est le paquet les installant ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by Watchwolf on Mon Nov 27, 2006 9:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Moi j'ai mit dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard0"

    Driver "keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

EndSection

```

Et depuis ça marche.

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue !

Elle est-y pas belle ma signature ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ghoti: t'es drôle, mais comment il fait les [] sans la touche alt-gr ?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bienvenue !
> 
> Elle est-y pas belle ma signature ? 

 

[off] moi je trouve que notre chat officiel continue, mine de rien, à "lobbyiser" en subliminal pour devenir modo   :Laughing:  [/off]

----------

## Watchwolf

haha :p

Je fait toujours les crochets quand je cre un sujet, je n'avait meme pas fait attention qu'ils n'y etaient pas  :Very Happy: 

Je vais tester le xorg.conf de alpha_one.

sinon oui il manque l'etat, desole  :Wink: 

edit --

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, la commande setxkbmap me renvoie toujours une erreur. Il doit me manquer les maps. Vous avez une idee de ou ca doit se trouver ?

```
setxkbmap -print

xkb_keymap {

        xkb_keycodes  { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)"       };

        xkb_types     { include "complete"      };

        xkb_compat    { include "complete"      };

        xkb_symbols   { include "pc(pc105)+fr+compose(rwin)"    };

        xkb_geometry  { include "pc(pc105)"     };

};

```

Apperemment c'est correcte  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

```
emerge xkbdata
```

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xkbdata
> ```
> ...

 

Bonjour Pierreg,

tu m'interesses peut-être pour mon portable

Peux-tu "développer" ta réponse ?

A+:jlp

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge xkbdata
> ```
> ...

 

Bah c'est le paquet qui contient les définitions des mappings de clavier, et faut s'assurer de bien avoir celui-ci et non pas xkeyboard-config qui pose quelques problèmes parfois.

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah c'est le paquet qui contient les définitions des mappings de clavier, et faut s'assurer de bien avoir celui-ci et non pas xkeyboard-config qui pose quelques problèmes parfois.

 

arf :

sur mon desktop :

 *Quote:*   

>  eix xkbdata
> 
> * x11-misc/xkbdata
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.1
> ...

 

sur le portable : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SonyGentoo ~ # eix xkbdata
> 
> * x11-misc/xkbdata
> ...

 

Je veux bien que mon fixe soit passé à côtè ( install de 2004 )

mais le portable a été installé il y a moins d'un mois en suivant la doc!

 ma fois.

merci à +

edit : *Quote:*   

>  * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 105 config files in /usr/share/X11/xkb need updating.
> 
>  * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

 

burp!

----------

## nemo13

pierreg,

c'est pas vraiment une bonne manip. a l'insus de mon plein gre il a fallu que je relance xfce

et chao les accent , la touche altgr

je retape la becane demain

a+

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> pierreg,
> 
> c'est pas vraiment une bonne manip. a l'insus de mon plein gre il a fallu que je relance xfce
> 
> et chao les accent , la touche altgr
> ...

 

Moi ça a justement réglé des problèmes du genre  :Smile:  C'est quoi ta conf clavier ?

----------

## Watchwolf

En ce qui me concerne l'instalaltion de xkbdata n'a pas resolue le probleme. J'ai alors essayer avec xkeyboard-config  mais j'ai un autre probleme m'enpechant de l'utiliser  :Wink: 

J'ai mis mon systeme a jour cette nuit avec emerge -u world. A priori il n'y a pas eu de probleme durant la mise a jour.

Mais je rencontre un probleme avec le driver radeon. 

```
module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version

Failled to load module "radeon" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
```

J'avait deja eu ce probleme sous Ubuntu avec le driver fglrx et xorg 71. C'est simplement que le driver fglrx n'etait pas compatible avec org 7.1. Mais la il s'agit du driver radeon, je pense donc qu'il me faut le recompiler mais je ne sais pas quoi installer pour ca. J'ai deja essaye en re-installant xord-x11 et en installant xorg-drm (qui n'etait pas encore installe) mais ca n'a pas resolue le pb.

Ca m'embete beaucoup ce probleme comme vous pouvez l'imaginer ;D

edit -

J'avais oublie un autre probleme mais moins genant. Lorsque je demarre j'ai des erreurs liees a udev. Comme quoi "/sbin/udev_run_hotplug/devd" a "failed". Pour le moment j'ai juste re-installer udev et ca na p'a resolue le probleme. Mais je n'ai pas cherche plus que ca. D'abord je veut faire fonctionner[/code] mon serveur X  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Pour ton problème de radeon c'est peut-être juste que tu as oubliés de mettre "radeon" dans la variable VIDEO_CARDS dans ton /etc/make.conf 

Dans ce cas mets cette valeur et recompile xorg. Tu n'auras pas besoin de toucher au xorg.conf

Sinon (peut-être l'as tu déjà dis) ton problème de clavier apparaît en mode console ou en mode X ou les deux?

(sous gnome dans "Bureau" -> "Préférences" -> "Clavier" on peut gérer le type de clavier, enfin faut-il encore utiliser Gnome)

Si ça ne fonctionne pas en mode console (avec un fr-latin9 dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps ou loadkeys fr-latin9) je dois dire que c'est plutôt bizarre. Quel clavier as tu?

----------

## l_arbalette

Sinon, pour ton problème de AltGr, il y a quelqu'un ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-514564-start-25.html qui a eu le problème récemment. Peut-être que c'est la même chose ?

----------

## Watchwolf

j'ai mis la variable video cards, et recompiler xorg-x11 mais ca ne resoud pas le pb.

Pour le moment la je vais compiler le noyau 2.6.18 avec les options pour mon portable (acpi,cpufreq, pentium m, radeon ...), apres je verrai ce que ca donne.

Si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas je recompilerais xorg-x11.

Pour le clavier je n'avait pas remarqué le probleme en console, mais je n'avait pas specialement testé.

Pour xkeyboard-config je n'ai pas pu tester vu que xorg ne demarre plus.

t-bow -> je testerait cette commande le moment venu  :Smile: 

en tous cas merci pour votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Watchwolf

Watchwolf au rapport  :Very Happy: 

Alors apres recompilation de  xf86-drivers-ati x refonctionne. (j'ai aussi ajouté la variable VIDEO_CARDS pour eviter que ca ne se reproduise).

Le probleme du clavier est resolue. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié a l'installation de xkeyboard-config ou a la mise a jour de xorg, mais ca fonctionne [[[[[  :Very Happy: 

Bon sinon j'ai encore quelques petits problemes, mais je n'ai pas encore cherché a les résoudre. Je déclare donc ce sujet comme résolue  :Wink: 

merci a tous  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Watchwolf wrote:*   

> Le probleme du clavier est resolue. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié a l'installation de xkeyboard-config ou a la mise a jour de xorg, mais ca fonctionne 

 je crois que c'était 

juste une histoire de syntaxe / paquet pour le clavier sous X

bonne continuation:jlp

----------

## Watchwolf

oui je viens de voir ca. Enfin bon maintenant que ca marche je ne touche plus :p

Ceci dit c'est bon a savoir  :Wink: 

----------

